# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Napoleon Bonaparti, perandori me origjinë arbëreshe

## shoku_sar

Adolf Thieres, ish-president i Francës: Vëllai i madh i Bonapartit në 1806 pohon se familja e tij ishte arbëreshe. Kishte miqësi me Ali Pashë Tepelenën
Për ne, shqiptarët, nuk ka rëndësi sa qëndron në këmbë teza e qenies me origjinë arbëreshe të familjes Bonaparti. Për ne, ka rëndësi konsiderata që kanë të huajt për të shfaqur heronjtë e tyre me origjinë shqiptare. E kemi për detyrë që këtë konsideratë të mirë ta mbajmë.

Kjo për ne meriton përgëzim. Në studime e punime të ndryshme me vlerë historike ose në relacione e kronika ngjarjesh, historianë të huaj dhe personalitete politike e shoqërore, kanë dhënë gjatë shekujve mendime të shumta për popullin tonë, për shpirtin liridashës dhe atdhetar të tij. Në këta autorë rreshtohet edhe personaliteti i shquar i kohës, historiani i dëgjuar francez Adolf Thieres, që ka shkruar dhe historinë e revolucionit francez dhe që më vonë u bë President i Francës.

Prejardhja arbëreshe
Në kujtimet e tij, që pasqyrohen në librin e Ahmet Myfitit bej Libohovës, Tependli Ali Pasha botuar në Kajro, më 1903, Adolf Thieres shkruan: Kur Josef Bonaparti, vëllai i madh i Napoleon Bonapartit u bë mbret i Napolit më 1806, shqiptarë të Napolit që shkuan për ti uruar mirëseardhjen u tha: Edhe familja Bonaparti është me origjinë arbëreshe.

Ahmet Myfit Libohova, në veprën e tij lidhur me këto shpjegime të Adolf Thiersit shton: Sipas hetimeve të bëra del se është e vërtetë që mbiemri Kallomeri që do të thotë në greqisht anë e mirë, që u ndërrua në italisht buona parte është mbiemri i Napoleon Bonapartit. Kjo familje shqiptare me shumë atdhetarë të tjerë u vendosën në Korsikë, formuan një fshat dhe gjithashtu është fakt se paraardhësi i Napoleon Bonapartit është prej këtij fshati arbëresh. Këto shpjegime i jep në librin e tij Libohova. Mbi origjinën e familjes Bonaparti na hedh dritë të mjaftueshme dhe profesor Robert dAngely me origjinë nga Korsika në veprën e tij Enigmat e origjinës së racave dhe të gjuhëve të pellazgëve, arianëve, helenëve, etruskëve, grekëve dhe shqiptarëve. Libër prej shtatë vëllimesh dhe mbi 30 vjet punë. Në faqen 113-117 shkruan se Napoleon Bonaparti ishte shqiptar, ashtu si ishte Aleksandri i Madh dhe Skënderbeu. Ky profesor i dëgjuar korsikan shton se mbiemrin i vjetër i Bonapartit ka qenë Kalë-miri dhe jo Kalimeros, ana e mirë si e bënë grekët. Sipas enciklopedisë së madhe greke Piros vëllimi i tretë, Athinë 1929, faqe 413-425, thuhet se: Shtrirja e shqiptarëve në drejtim të peloponezit (Moresë) është zgjeruar nga shekulli XIV.

Enciklopedia greke
Sipas kësaj enciklopedie, në Peloponez u krijuan krahina banimi të reja si: Mani, Bardhunja, Lala; Filati, Hekali, Lopësi. Edhe sot dihet që një lagje e Himarës është shpërngulur në krahinën e Pelopenezit dhe krijuan Manin. Shqiptarët qëndruan në Peloponez (në more) midis 100 vjet rreth vendasve grekë dhe nuk duhet të na duket çudi në qoftë se mbiemri i Napoleonit (Kalë-mirë) është grekëzuar shtrembërisht nga grekët në kallomeros (ana e mirë). Bëni dhe krahasimin që i bëjnë grekët kalit të Lekës së Madh që e quajtën Kokëmadh. Me zbritjen e vazhdueshme të ushtrive të panumërta osmane në Peloponez, një pjesë e shqiptarëve u largua nëpërmjet detit drejt Italisë së Jugut. Ata u shpërndanë dhe në ishujt e saj arritën deri në Korsikë, ku u përzjenë me banorët e lashtë italianë. Atje ndërtuan dhe vendbanimet e tyre. Nuk duhet të duket çudi në qoftë se stërgjyshi i Napoleon Bonapartit (sipas shpjegimeve që i jep ish-presidenti francez, Adolf Thiers) të jetë me origjinë nga ky fshat arbëresh i Korsikës. Dihet historikisht se edhe avokati i dëgjuar korsikan, mbrojtës i Gjergj Dimitrovit, në gjyqin e Laipcigut, De Moro Xhaferi ka qenë nga ky katund arbëresh. Kjo faktohet nga vetë goja e tij kur iu përgjigj jurisë franceze: Unë do të shkoj në Laipcig dhe do të mbroj Gjergj Dimitrovin. Në qoftë se do të më vrasin, haka do të më merret si arbëresh që jam me origjinë. Studiuesi, zoti Auron Tare, shpjegon: në vijim ta artikullit ish-presidenti i Francës, Adolf Thiers: Napoleon Buonaparti është arbëresh të shkruara nga zoti Mexhit Kokalari do të doja të shtoja disa fakte mjaft interesante, të cilat i japin nuanca prejardhjes së një prej kolosëve të historisë botërore, gjeneralit Buonaparte. Prejardhjes e familjes Buonaparte nga krahina e Peloponezit të Greqisë dhe më saktë nga zona malore e Manit, e banuar kryesisht nga familje arbëreshe të shpërngulura nga zonat shqiptare me ardhjen e turqve është përmendur nga disa personalitete të letrave të kulturës franceze. Por, dëshmia më interesante vjen nga një aristokrate franceze me origjinë maniote, dukesha DAbrantes, lindur në Montpelje me emrin Josephine Permon Stefanopuli de Comene. Ajo vinte nga një familje me origjinë maniote, e cila për shkak të gjakmarrjeve të shumta me klanet e fuqishme të Manit, vendosi të shpërngulej dhe të vendosej në Korsikë, ashtu si shumë familje të tjera nga Mani, 150 vjet para periudhës së Napoleonit. Dukesha DAbrantes e njihte mjaft mirë gjeneralin Buonaparte. Ajo bënte pjesë në rrethin e ngushtë të tij, jo pse ishte martuar me një nga gjeneralët më besnikë të Napoleonit, Junotin, por edhe sepse e ëma e saj kishte qenë një kohë të gjatë e dashura e Buonapartit dhe e kishte ndihmuar atë në kohë të vështira të sundimit të tij në Paris. Dukesha DAbrantes, e cila më vonë u bë një mbështetëse e flaktë e rojalistëve, ishte ndoshta burimi më i informuar për jetën e gjeneralit në atë kohë, në kujtimet e saj të përmbledhura në 28 volume, me titull Revolucioni, Perandoria dhe restaurimi, ajo formuloi teorinë e pranuar nga historianët e kohës të prejardhjes korsikano-maniote të familjes Buonaparte. Ishte ajo, e cila deklaroi se mbiemri Buonaparte ishte një italianizim i fjalës greke kalimeros dhe se Buonaparte nuk ishte nga Trevizo, por nga Mani. Gjithashtu, ajo përmend një fakt tjetër mjaft interesant. Gjatë fushatës së Italisë, gjenerali papritmas vizitohet nga dy të dërguar nga beu i Manit. Ky i fundit, duke i kujtuar Napoleonit prejardhjen e tij, i lutej për ndihmë, duke i ofruar gjeneralit mbështetje të plotë të trevës së Peloponezit, në rast të një sulmi francez në Greqi kundër turqve. Napoleoni, i cili në atë kohë seriozisht po mendonte për një sulm kundër Perandorisë Otomane në Evropë, ndihma e sundimtarit të së vetmes zonë të lirë në Greqi, ishte mjaft joshëse. Një lidhje ideale midis Francës dhe Manit. Kështu, i shtyrë dhe nga sentimentalizmi për origjinën e familjes së tij, në 12 termidor të vitit V, ai dha urdhër nga kuarteri i tij në Milano, që Dimo Stephanopuli dhe vëllai i tij, Nikola, të udhëtonin për në Mani. Të dy vëllezërit Stephanopuli u pritën me mjaft bujë nga Zanet Beu, Beu i Manit, dhe udhëheqësit e tjerë maniotë. Ata qëndruan për disa muaj në këtë krahinë kryengritëse, duke marrë pjesë edhe në një betëjë detare kundër flotës së Kapidan Pashës. Vëllezërit Stephanopulis, gjatë kthimit të tyre në Francë, i sollën gjeneralit besimin e Beut të Manit për besnikëri dhe një statujë antike, dhuratë nga Zanet Beu, por, gjatë mungesës së tyre, Napoleoni e kishte ndryshuar politikën rreth çështjes turke. Kështu u mbyll kapitulli interesant i gjeneralit me Manin. Këto dy fakte interesante, që flasin për lidhjet e Napoleonit me Manin, janë përforcuese. Dukesha D´Abrantes është burim i sugurtë, po të marrim parasysh që tezat e saj ishin pranuar nga historianët e kohës. Gjithashtu, fakt tjetër është që, derisa ishte gjallë gjenerali, nuk e përgënjeshtroi tezën e dukeshës për origjinën e tij, mund të ketë qenë nga zona malore e Manit.

Shqipja dhe Napoleoni
Në qoftë se pranohen shpjegimet e personalitetit të shquar politikan dhe historian francez Adolf Thiers, lind pyehtja: Napoleon Bonaparti, a e njihte gjuhen shqipe. Këtë nuk mund ta themi, pasi nuk kemi dokumente. Sipas profesorit linguist të shquar Eqerem Çabej: Një nga gjeneralët më besnikë të Napoleon Bonapartit, ka qenë edhe mareshalli Ney; gjeneral me trup të lartë, që në gjatësi ia kalonte shumë Napoleonit. Thuhet, se kur e qortonte Napoleoni Ney-n do t´ja shkurtonte ndryshimin që kishte në trup me të. Këto fjalë, ai i shoqëronte dhe me disa sharje të një gjuhe të huaj, që mareshal Ney dhe shokët nuk e kuptonin. Cila ishte kjo gjuhë? Për përgjigjen e kësaj pyetje mund t´i referoheni edhe veprës së Leo Freundrich, Gologota Shqiptare, në faqen 37. Edhe një tjetër pyetje e bren kureshtjen tonë. A e njihte Napoleon Bonaparti historinë e Shqipërisë? Edhe kjo mbetet enigmë për mungesë të dokumenteve. Megjithëse në hartat topografike, ushtarake të tij, trevat tokësore që shtriheshin qysh nga Sllovenia deri në Detin Jon, i kishte quajtur Iliri. Është fakt, që edhe sot në Slloveni, duke u nisur nga ky emërtim i tokave të tyre, sllovenët, mjaft hotele dhe rrugë i kanë emërtuar me fjalën Iliri, si në Lubjanë etj. Logjike është të pyetet se a e njihte Napoleon Bonaparti se shqiptarët kishin zakone të përbashkëta me korsikanët? Këtë nuk mund ta thuash me siguri, megjithatë ka argumente që vijnë në këtë linjë. Nga të dhënat e mbledhura, thuhet se ky perandor i lindur në Korsikë, konkretisht në Ajaccio, e ka ditur se shqiptarët dhe korsikanët kanë zakone të përbashkëta në lidhje me besën, hakmarrjen, mikëpritjen etj.

Buonaparti: Ruhuni nga Ali Pashai
Po të kujtojmë Vendetta Balzak-Mateo Falkoni-Prosper Merime, apo dhe filmin Barbaxhia vërtetohen këto që themi. Njëkohësisht për të mbrojtur përfaqësuesit e tij, si Pukëvillin e të tjerë, në shtetin autonom të pashallëkut shqiptar të Janinës së Ali Pashë Tepelenës, nuk ishin të rastit këshillimet e vazhdueshme që Napoleon Bonaparti i jepte konsullit të vet që të ruhej nga dinakëritë e Aliut, duke i thënë: Ruaju në qoftë se nuk ta ka hedhur. Si shpjegohen masakrat që kanë kryer forcat franceze në Egjipt, ku midis të masakruarëve ka pasur edhe shqiptarë? Sipas shpjegimeve të profesor Petraq Pepo, historian i njohur, lidhur me ekspeditën e ushtarakëve të Napoleonit në Egjipt, mësohet se ushtarët francezë kanë zhvilluar luftime të përgjakshme me vendasit, sidomos në Tabor, gjatë pranverës së vitit 1799. Gjithashtu, beteja të përgjakshme janë zhvilluar edhe në ujërat territoriale të Egjiptit, si për shembull në afërsi të Abukirit etj. Atje, forcat detare franceze, të komanduara nga admirali Brueys, u ndeshën rreptazi me forcat detare angleze të komanduara nga admirali i dëgjuar Orcio Nelson. Në të gjitha këto luftime detare u vra dhe admirali francez Brueys. Edhe në luftimet tokësore, francezët pësuan humbje të mëdha në ushtarë, sepse nuk ishin mësuar me terrene të tilla afrikane. Atje u vra edhe gjenerali i dalluar Kleber. Forcat ushtarake frenceze, të egërsuara, me në krye gjeneralin Andreossi, kërkonin me këmbëngulje të arrinin fitoren, duke mos kursyer kështu edhe masakrat masive. Midis ushtarëve vendas për mbrojtjen e Egjiptit, ka patur edhe mjaft luftëtarë shqiptarë. Ta vazhdonin t´i mbronin me trimëri kështjellat që u ishin besuar. Komanda ushtarake franceze, me në krye Andreossin, në pamundësi për t´i hedhur në dorë kështjellat me forcën e armëve, u premtoi të rrethuarëve, luftëtarëve shqiptarë, si të huaj që ishin se do t´i linin të lirë të largoheshin së bashku me armët e tyre, mjaft që ata të dorëzonin kështjellat. Shqiptarët e besuan një gjë të tillë dhe dolën kështu nga kështjellat të armatosur, por gjeneral Andreossi, i preu në besë, i çarmatosi rrugës dhe një pjesë të mirë të tyre e pushkatoi në deltën e Nilit. Thuhet se Napoleon Bonaparti, kur u vu në dijeni, e dënoi pabesinë e gjeneralit të tij, dhe e përkufizonte këtë fitore me masakër me këto fjalë: Ushtari francez nuk është mësuar të korrë fitoren mbi kundërshtarët, duke i mashtruar dhe çarmatosur në befasi. Njëkohësisht, këtij gjenerali i mori edhe medaljonin prej gurësh të çmuar që vetë ja kishte dhënë. Napoleon Bonaparti, me gjithë marrëveshjet e ftohta që kishte me Ali Pashë Tepelenën, më vonë u lidhën me një miqësi të ngushtë. Ky perandor i Francës, në kundërshtim me dëshirat e Stambollit, dërgoi në Janinë konsujt e tij. Këtë qytet e quante kryeqytetin e Shqipërisë. Napoleoni ishte nga të parët që e kuptoi se Ali Pashë Tepelena, çdo ditë e më shumë e largonte pashallëkun e tij nga influenca e Sulltanit, duke e kthyer atë në një shtet autonom shqiptar. Aliu, sytë ia kishte drejtuar Evropës. Ai pranoi të zbatohet në shtetin e tij legjislacioni frëng, i barazimit, ku myslimanët të kishin të drejta të barabarta me të krishterët. Franca dërgoi tek Ali Pasha specialistë për organizimin e shtetit dhe të ushtrisë, e cila u zgjerua në kohë lufte deri në pesëdhjetëmijë ushtarë. Napoleoni në Janinë ngriti fonderi për derdhje topash të çdo kalibri, armë të ndryshme si dhe punishte për prodhim baruti. Franca e pajisi Aliun me anije lufte, organizoi mjetet e komunikacionit dhe rendin me organizatorë të tij. Në pashallëkun e Janinës kudo u vendos qetësia. Lidhur me miqësinë familjare që ka patur Napoleon Bonaparti me atë të Ali Pashë Tepelenës, përveç të dhënave gojore, na konkretizohen dhe me orenditë shtëpiake që kemi gjetur në banesën e Myfit Bej Libohovës, konkretisht një servis çaji dhe kafeje, servis blu me gërmën iniciale N të Napoleon Bonapartit, si dhe dy piktura me bojë vaji të Ali Pashë Tepelenës me sy bojëqelli të piktorëve të njohur francezë, si Dypre etj. Këto të dhëna të Napoleon Bonapartit, i ishin dhuruar Ali Pashë Tepelenës dhe e motra e tij, Shanishaja, këto dhurata ja ka dhuruar gjyshit të Myfit Bej Libohovës, Sulejman Pashës, me të cilin ishte martuar. Madje edhe varri i motrës së Ali Pashës, Shanishasë, ndodhet në Libohovë.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Wow!!!!!!!!
Tekst shume interesant dhe paksa i papritshem.  Napoleoni Arbreshe????  Ndoshat.  Ai ka qene shume i shkurter.  Ndoshta e gjenin e shkrutesise e ka trasheguar nag arbreshet.

Nuk i besoj dot ketij shkrimi.   Dihet mire se Napoleni ka qene Italian.

----------


## ocean_wonder

Nje informacion, njimend, befasues,por per mua eshte plotesisht i besueshem. Autori i ketij shkrimi duhet pershendetur dhe duartrokitur. Nuk e di dhe s'e kuptoj pse ARI kundershton. Pse nuk i besohet? Me pelqen te them se, ndoshta, nuk e njeh shume mire genin e races se arberit,genin e tij. Do t'i lutesha te reflektoje,pasi nese nuk besojme ne,atehere bota ka me shume arsye qe te mos besoje.

----------


## Albo

Kur Josef Bonaparti, vëllai i madh i Napoleon Bonapartit u bë mbret i Napolit më 1806, shqiptarëve të Napolit që shkuan për t'i uruar mirëseardhjen u tha: Edhe familja Bonaparti është me origjinë arbëreshe.

*PREJARDHJA ARBËRESHE*

Adolf Thieres ishte personalitet i shquar i kohës se tij, historian i dëgjuar francez i cili ka shkruar dhe historinë e revolucionit francez dhe që më vonë u bë President i Francës. Në kujtimet e tij, Adolf Thieres shkruan: Kur Josef Bonaparti, vëllai i madh i Napoleon Bonapartit u bë mbret i Napolit më 1806, shqiptarëve të Napolit që shkuan për t'i uruar mirëseardhjen u tha: Edhe familja Bonaparti është me origjinë arbëreshe.

Mbi origjinën e familjes Bonaparti shkruan edhe profesor Robert d'Angely me origjinë nga Korsika në veprën e tij 'Enigmat e origjinës së racave dhe të gjuhëve të pellazgëve, arianëve, helenëve, etruskëve, grekëve dhe shqiptarëve'. Libër prej 7 vëllimesh dhe i arrirë pas mbi 30 vjet pune. Në faqen 113-117 shkruan se Napoleon Bonaparti ishte shqiptar ashtu si ishte Aleksandri i Madh dhe Skënderbeu. Ky profesor i dëgjuar korsikan shton se mbiemri i vjetër i Bonapartit ka qenë 'Kalë-miri' dhe jo Kalimeros, ana e mirë si e bënë grekërit. 


*ENCIKLOPEDIA GREKE*

Sipas enciklopedisë së madhe greke 'Piros' vëllimi i tretë, Athinë 1929, faqe 413-425, thuhet se: Shtrirja e shqiptarëve në drejtim të Peloponezit (Moresë) është zgjeruar nga shekulli XIV. Sipas kësaj enciklopedie, në Peloponez u krijuan krahina banimi të reja si: Mani, Bardhunja, Lala, Filati, Hekali, Lopësi. Edhe sot dihet që një lagje e Himarës është shpërngulur në krahinën e Pelopenezit dhe krijuan Manin. Shqiptarët qëndruan në Peloponez (në More) rreth grekërve dhe mbiemri i Napoleonit (Kalë-mirë) është kuptuar shtrembërisht nga grekërit në kallomeros (ana e mirë). 

Me zbritjen e vazhdueshme të ushtrive të panumërta osmane në Peloponez, një pjesë e shqiptarëve u largua nëpërmjet detit drejt Italisë së Jugut e arritën deri në Korsikë. Stërgjyshi i Napoleon Bonapartit, sipas shpjegimeve që i jep ish-presidenti francez Adolf Thiers, ishte me origjinë nga një fshat i tillë arbëresh i Korsikës.

Edhe avokati i dëgjuar korsikan, mbrojtës i Gjergj Dimitrovit, në gjyqin e Laipcigut, De Moro Xhaferi ka qenë nga një katund arbëresh. Kjo faktohet nga vetë goja e tij kur iu përgjigj jurisë franceze: Unë do të shkoj në Laipcig dhe do të mbroj Gjergj Dimitrovin. Në qoftë se do të më vrasin, haka do të më merret si arbëresh që jam në origjinë.

Dëshmia më interesante vjen nga një aristokrate franceze me origjinë maniote, dukesha D'Abrantes, lindur në Montpelje me emrin Josephine Permon Stefanopuli de Comene. Ajo vinte nga një familje me origjinë maniote, e cila për shkak të gjakmarrjeve të shumta me klanet e fuqishme të Manit vendosi të shpërngulej dhe të vendosej në Korsikë, ashtu si shumë familje të tjera nga Mani, 150 vjet para periudhës së Napoleonit. Në kujtimet e saj të përmbledhura në 28 volume, me titull 'Revolucioni, Perandoria dhe restaurimi', ajo formuloi teorinë e pranuar nga historianët e kohës të prejardhjes korsikano-maniote të familjes Buonaparte. Ishte ajo që deklaroi se mbiemri Buonaparte ishte një italianizim i fjalës greke kalimeros dhe se Buonaparte nuk ishte nga Trevizo, por nga Mani. Për sa kohë ishte gjallë Napoleoni, ai nuk e përgënjeshtroi tezën e dukeshës për origjinën e tij.


*SHQIPJA DHE NAPOLEONI*

Një nga gjeneralët më besnikë të Napoleon Bonapartit, ka qenë edhe mareshalli Neji. Kur Napoleoni e qortonte Nejin, fjalët i shoqëronte dhe me disa sharje të një gjuhe të huaj, që mareshal Neji dhe shokët nuk e kuptonin. Cila ishte kjo gjuhë? Përgjigjia e kësaj pyetje eshte tek vepra e Leo Freundrich, 'Golgota Shqiptare' në faqen 37. 


*A E NJIHTE NAPOLEON BONAPARTI HISTORINË E SHQIPËRISË?* 

Në hartat topografike ushtarake të tij, trevat tokësore që shtriheshin qysh nga Sllovenia deri në Detin Jon Napoleoni i kishte quajtur Iliri. Edhe sot në Slloveni mjaft hotele dhe rrugë janë emërtuar me fjalën Iliri. Ky perandor i lindur në Korsikë, konkretisht në Ajaccio, e ka ditur se shqiptarët dhe korsikanët kanë zakone të përbashkëta në lidhje me besën, hakmarrjen, mikëpritjen etj. Prandaj për të mbrojtur përfaqësuesit e tij, si Pukëvillin e të tjerë, në shtetin autonom të pashallëkut shqiptar të Janinës së Ali Pashë Tepelenës, nuk ishin të rastit këshillimet e vazhdueshme që Napoleon Bonaparti i jepte konsullit të vet që të ruhej nga dinakëritë e Aliut, duke i thënë: 'Ruaju në qoftë se nuk ta ka hedhur'. Megjithate ai e ndihmoi Ali Pashanë ne çdo drejtim shteteror dhe ushtarak.


*SI SHPJEGOHEN MASAKRAT QË KANË KRYER FORCAT FRANCEZE NË EGJIPT KU MIDIS TË MASAKRUARËVE KA PASUR EDHE SHQIPTARË?* 

Ushtarët francezë kanë zhvilluar luftime të përgjakshme me ushtrine osmane, sidomos në Tabor, gjatë pranverës së vitit 1799. Gjithashtu, beteja të përgjakshme janë zhvilluar edhe në ujërat e Egjiptit në afërsi të Abukirit ku forcat detare franceze, të komanduara nga admirali Brueys, u ndeshën rreptazi edhe me forcat detare angleze të komanduara nga admirali i dëgjuar Orcio Nelson. Në të gjitha këto luftime detare u vra dhe admirali francez Brueys. Edhe në luftimet tokësore, francezët pësuan humbje të mëdha në ushtarë, sepse nuk ishin mësuar me dherat afrikane. Atje u vra edhe gjenerali i dalluar Kleber. 

Forcat ushtarake frenceze, të egërsuara, me në krye gjeneralin Andreossi, kërkonin me këmbëngulje të arrinin fitoren, duke mos kursyer kështu edhe masakrat masive. Midis ushtarëve osmanllinj në Egjipt ka patur edhe mjaft luftëtarë shqiptarë. Ata vazhdonin t´i mbronin me trimëri kështjellat që iu ishin besuar. Komanda ushtarake franceze, me në krye Andreossin, në pamundësi për t´i hedhur në dorë kështjellat me forcën e armëve, u premtoi të rrethuarëve, luftëtarëve shqiptarë, si të huaj që ishin se do t´i linin të lirë të largoheshin së bashku me armët e tyre, mjaft që ata të dorëzonin kështjellat. Shqiptarët e besuan një gjë të tillë dhe dolën kështu nga kështjellat të armatosur, por general Andreossi i preu në besë, i çarmatosi rrugës dhe një pjesë të tyre e pushkatoi në deltën e Nilit. Thuhet se Napoleon Bonaparti, kur u vu në dijeni, e dënoi pabesinë e gjeneralit të tij dhe e përkufizonte këtë fitore me masakër me këto fjalë: 'Ushtari francez nuk është mësuar të korrë fitoren mbi kundërshtarët, duke i mashtruar dhe çarmatosur në befasi'. Njëkohësisht, këtij gjenerali i mori edhe medaljonin prej gurësh të çmuar që vetë ja kishte dhënë.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Gazeta PANORAMA, 2 Shtator 2003

----------


## Albo

Imzot Fan Noli, nje njohes dhe studiues i jashtezakonshem i historise dhe kultures shqiptare, qe ne rinine e tij, sa here qe perballej me nje problem ne jete, apo i duhej te merrte nje vendim te veshtire, i bente 3 pyetje vetes:

Cfare do te bente Jisui ne kete rast? (Jisu Krishti)
Cfare do te bente Gjergji ne kete rast? (Gjergj Kastrioti)
Cfare do te bente Napoloni ne kete rast? (Napolon Bonoparti)

Kete e gjeni ne autobiografine e Nolit mos gaboj, dhe kur e kam lexuar une nuk me shkoi nder mend se Bonoparti ishte me origjine shqiptare, pasi Noli nuk e bente kete te qarte ne shkrimin e tij. Ai e dinte qe ai ishte me origjine arbereshe, kurse une mendova se ai vleresonte Bonopartin si strateg te madh francez. 

Por ja qe edhe nje strateg i madh i historise moderne doli shqiptar, dhe kjo nuk eshte aspak rastesi ...

----------


## korçar

Kush ngeli pa u bere me origjine shqiptare?
-Sokrati? Patjeter qe ishte shqiptar...
-Platoni me shoke dihet...
-Cezari purro shqiptar...
-Kleopatra ishte me origjine nga kurveleshi...
-Krishti (apo Sefja) thoshte se i kujtohej qe babai ishte ilir, pra shqiptar...
Te gjithe ata qe vijne me pas s'jane gje pervec se çikerrima...
-Por sipas historianeve me te medhenj edhe Washingtoni ka qene me origjine shqiptare nga Zbythbrekasi i Librazhdit... 
Nuk po flet kush per presidentet e mevonshem se dihet qe po...

-Lereni ate po zbulimi i fundit i bere nga historianet pohon se dhe Ben Ladeni eshte me origjine shqiptare ashtu si dhe Bushi... Qe te dy paskan qene vellezer qe kane hyre ne sher per ndarjen e vreshtave dhe qe atehere as nuk i ujdis njeri dot...

----------


## Brari

Sar !

Une i besoj shkrimit mbi Napoleonin.

Korsikanet kane patjeter lidhje me neve.
Edhe tek personazhi i Prosper Merimes del Besa dhe nderi i fshatarit Korsikan qe ngjan me Karakteret Shqiptare.
Familja Libohova (e Myfit Beut)  kane histori te lavdishme dhe ne ate familje ka pasur thesare per kulturen e Historine tone.

----------

